

360 degree cockpit views - davidedicillo
http://www.nms.ac.uk/our_museums/museum_of_flight/games__fun/360_degree_cockpit_views.aspx

======
Luc
If you liked that, take a look at the Navigation and Bombing computer from the
Vulcan, restored to working condition by the brilliant Tatjana van Vark:
<http://www.tatjavanvark.nl/tvve/dduck0.html>

(you must look at her other work if you haven't yet, it's a treasure trove of
cool stuff: <http://www.tatjavanvark.nl/index.html#works> )

~~~
arethuza
There is some seriously cool stuff on that site - "The Inertial Navigator
Platform" looks like a piece of sculpture.

------
chaosmachine
Often with these kind of 360 degree images, you can look "down" and see the
camera stand (or a big black circle where they cut it out of the picture). In
these, you can't see the camera at all. It's impressively seamless.

Also, you can zoom in on stuff, which is nice.

~~~
dbrannan
It is really nice! Does anyone know what tech is used in 360 degree views?

~~~
borism
stitching?

<http://hugin.sourceforge.net>

------
gaika
When you turn the camera the perspective shifts, as if you're inside a cube
with pictures on its walls. Is it that hard to fix to get more real feel like
in a 3rd game?

Edit: default zoom is too wide-angle. Zoom in and everything is so much
better.

------
davidedicillo
I always wondered how many of those controls and indicators are regularly used
during a flight.

~~~
borism
easy: controls and indicators are used only when it's required :)

------
arethuza
I remember as a child of about 11 watching a Vulcan doing a very low pass over
the small village where I lived - what an awesome sight!

Looks like a visit down to East Fortune is called for!

~~~
ErrantX
They flew the Vulcan again near to me (RAF Waddington Airshow) was an awesome
sight (a little eclipsed by the Eurofighter/spitfire display) but since then I
think they have had huge funding trouble.

------
AlexMuir
The pilots in the Vulcan had ejector seats, but not the crew in the rear area?

~~~
samlittlewood
Yes, the cause of much controversy:

<http://www.bbc.co.uk/dna/h2g2/A49097307>

------
joehn
iphone, ipad html5 version <http://m.ba.net/util/panoramic>

